# [After Effects] Ebene duplizieren, sodass Kopie eigentständig funktioniert



## Gast170816 (23. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein AE-Projekt gekauft, da sind Textplatzhalter, wo man seinen Text selbst eintippen kann. Das sind Ebenen die wie kleine "precomposed elemente" sind und darinnen dann das Textelement.

Ich benötige  aber mehr Textplatzhalter, als da sind, also habe ich welche kopiert um sie zu vervielfältigen.Tippe ich in der Kopie was, ändert sich das aber auch in der "Originalebene".

Wie kann man das beseitigen? Ich möchte die Textplatzhalter kopieren, weil ich mehr brauche, aber ich möchte schon in jeden was eigenes reinschreiben.
Irgendwo hatte ich das mal gelesen, wie man das wieder "separat macht", aber ich kann es nicht mehr finden.


----------



## Gast170816 (23. September 2011)

Ich beantworte mich selbst... vermutlich muss ich es oben in dem Fenster wo das ganze Footage liegt duplizieren und dann reinziehen und nicht gleich in der Timeline duplizieren.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. September 2011)

Hi Fantasmo, ganz genau so ist es. 

Gruß
Martin


----------

